

The Last Language War / Language Trolling Post You'll Ever Need To Read (Hopefully) - dpapathanasiou
http://davidrupp.blogspot.com/2007/10/last-language-war-language-trolling.html

======
Xichekolas
The COBOL part made Coke come out of my nose.

The bash part was also brilliant.

------
garbowza
Lisp's closure at the end was fantastic!

------
jkush
Haha! I loved the first comment (by innervision).

------
pc
I'm waiting for the day when someone cracks jokes about Lisp that don't
involve parens. Still, 50 years on, I'm really not holding my breath.

------
jamesbritt
It's cute, in a faddish sort of way. Doesn't quite work as a troll, nor as
good satire.

------
ptn
I missed Python. :-( Assembly language would've been awesome too.

~~~
lst
What is 'Python'? Should I've heard about him/her/it?

~~~
cstejerean
huh? <http://python.org/>

~~~
lst
I prefer Pythons: <http://pythons.com/>

~~~
cstejerean
that's even cooler

------
khoerling
perl says, '$_="krJhruaesrltre c a cnP,ohet";$_.=$1,print$2while s/(..)(.)//;'

